# My Custom Evans Colson- Witchy Woman



## Otcgirl74




----------



## Maskadeo

The fork and fender is a nice touch.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

better wear a helmet in case a house falls on you while riding.


----------



## 1motime

Better than a broomstick!  Halloween is coming!


----------



## Hammerhead

Nice! Like all the small details. Very cool.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Saw this one on Facebook - I dig it - It's all in the details & it looks like you hit all the details My Pretty - Love it & the red heart LED safety light .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

All the little details are spot on!!  
W(b)itchin'!


----------



## Superman1984

I dig it Unique 1 of a kind build & the details. When we build stuff for ourselves we can express who we are and show off our personality regardless of whether it's kitchy cool or jus' random off the 'norm'


----------



## bricycle

I couldn't have done better... like the suicide shifter on the Dyna 3 spd as well.


----------



## OZ1972

Very cool details nice job !!!!!


----------



## rollfaster

Very nice build!!


----------



## Duchess

That would get a lot of positive attention in Salem, MA.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

I love the attention to detail on this one! Like others have pointed out, the striped fork and chain guard, the broomstick on the fender, the witchy valve stem caps, all of it just comes together beautifully! I love custom bikes with a well-thought-out-theme, and this one was executed spectacularly! Well done!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

OH! I just realized it has _ruby _wheels! Nice!


----------



## Oilit

You ought to take it to Oz and ride the yellow brick road!




__





						Land of Oz Openings, Beech Mountain
					

The former Land of Oz theme park in Beech Mountain, North Carolina, near Asheville, reopens the yellow brick road for Autumn at Oz and other summer tours with Dorothy.




					www.romanticasheville.com


----------



## Beach Bum III

Diabolical.


----------



## Upchuck79

Impressive ... every whitch way!


----------



## HEMI426

I'll get you my pretty and that little dog too. It needs a basket for toto. Witchy woman great song, 1972 the Eagles.


----------



## GeorgeK54

its a beauty for sure!!


----------



## 1936PEDALER

Otcgirl74 said:


> View attachment 1259873View attachment 1259874View attachment 1259875View attachment 1259876View attachment 1259878



You need a basket for Toto


----------



## Lonestar

Nice job!


----------

